# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا >  شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 6 ... (پزشکی تهران)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 

*

و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

*
*نفر ششم ...

**پزشکی تهران (مهسا) جونی
*




*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید*
*

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 
*


*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*

*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م ! (اسم بچه م رو حذفیدم   )*

----------


## Parniya

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک شک نکن 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله صد در صد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ حرفا میزنیا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ ساحل رو بیشتر از بقیه دوستاش 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو عکس ;-)

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ مهسایی ک من دیدم هر 20 نفر* :yahoo (4):*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخمرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) پزشک دهکده خخخخ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ مهسا جون لو بده* :yahoo (3): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (5): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ ایشا.. درجه دکی انجمن بگیره چند ماه دیگه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ واسه همه عکس میذاره خیلی باحاله حوصله داریا عزیزم 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خیلی فعاله بیشتر بخش سرگرمی 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


**

17. ی ارزو واسش :

موفیت در کنکور
سلامتی
خوشبختی
عاقبت بخیری

18.ی نصیحت :

درس*

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنیپزشکی تهران شک نکن.....والا

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کراجی کار ضایع ت چی بوده خودت میگی یا لوت بدم؟خخخخ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده بعله اگه موفق نبود که من الان اجیش نبودم (اعتمادم تو حلق اجی مریم (وای وای بیادببینه میکشم خخخخ)*:yahoo (4):*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بابا بیچاره کوجاش رو اعصابه؟؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟منو شک نکن خخخخ

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟حساسیتش رو درس و صب زود پاشدن و بیدار کردن بقیه خخخخخخخخخ(البته کارخوبی میکنی )

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می 20نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخملا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)همون پزشک دهکده پری باحال بود خخخخ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟مسلما سوسک خخ

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟چیزی یادم نی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (672): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بعله چرا حقش نباشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ویژگی بد ندیدم ازش.....امیدمیده همش میگه اجیییییییییی بخونیااااااااااا....باهمه مدارا میکنه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش هم بهش میاد هم بهش میرسه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (697): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :*:yahoo (4):*انشالله که پزشکی تهران قبول شه و همیشه شاد و موفق باشه همچنین خوشبختتتتتت شی الهی

18.ی نصیحت :تاالان که فقط اون نصیحتم میکرده زشته من بخام نصیحت کنم دیه خخخخخخ

*

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> *1. 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده بعله اگه موفق نبود که من الان اجیش نبودم (اعتمادم تو حلق اجی مریم (وای وای بیادببینه میکشم خخخخ)*:yahoo (4):*
> 
> **
> 
> *


 :Yahoo (110): 
 :Y (426):   ا*ز حلق من مایه میذاری هوم؟؟
دلت میخواد دوباره دست جمعی حالتو بگیریم ؟؟هوم؟؟خخخخخخخخ*

----------


## MAHSA

واقعا هم شوک بودااااااااااا خخخخخخخخ مرسی اجیا پری و مهدیه و مریمی

----------


## javadfathi

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خانه داری... داره لباسارو میشوره خخخخخخ* 
* 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
به من درخواست دوستی نداده 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
نه...اگر بود که به من درخواست دوستی میداد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه بنده خدا !
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ انجمن رو* 
* 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ ((( برو بشین پا درس دیگه)))

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

؟؟؟ 
ببخشید مگه قابلیت جذب داره؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

دخترای سایت یا پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
معلم 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

مهمه؟مهمه؟مهمه؟   ( جیگر.کلاه قرمزی)

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
معلم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
از اونا که از اینا ندارن* 

* 13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه
بالاتر حقشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ویژگی بدش = ویژگی خوبش
پس داریم ...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
اکانتش خوبه...سلام میرسونه... چند وقت پیش دیدمش با هم رفتیم گردش...کلا خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

هدیه

17. ی ارزو واسش :

ایشالا ته ارزوهات..کف خاطراتت باشه

18.ی نصیحت :
*


نصیحت نیست ... یه جمله از جانی دپ..بازیگر مشهور هستش که میگه :

اگر کسی عاشق کسی بود... و الان عاشق کسی دیگر شد
ترجیحا با نفر دومی باشد
چون اگر واقعا عاشق نفر اول بود
هیچوقت عاشق نفر دوم نمیشد


 :Yahoo (1):  این جملشو خیلی دوست دارم

----------


## maryaam_M5R

*
1**. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

قطعا پزشکی..


شک نکن..


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

اجیم اهل ضایع بازی نیست..
مهدیه دخمل مامان  چی چیو لو بدی هوم؟؟
خخخخ



3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
صد در صد موفق بوده..
ووووووووییییییییییییی
این همه اجی داره خو
البته من اصلیشونمااا
خخخ

مهدیه اجی حسودی ازاده 
خخخخخ
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
برو بابا..
بی تلبیت این چ حرفیه هوم؟؟؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
اصن شک نکن که منو دوست داره..
اجی مهدیه حسودی ازاده
خخخخ

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
روی درس
ووووویییییییی
همش میگه بوخون
روی اینکه اسم 94 رو هم بیاری حساسه..
وای وای..
الفرار

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه جذبش میشه
اجیم جذبه داره..

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا..
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
این پزشک دهکده خیلی بهش میادا
ایول پری


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
جونم براتون بگه این اجی من مث اجی مهدیه از سوکس نمیترسه
خیلیییییی ریلکس مث اجی مهدیه لهش میکنه بدبختو..
اجی مهدیه:
(سوکس-بالش-شب بخیر)

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
پزشک دهکده خو
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره حقشه..تازه کمش هم هست..

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد نداره..
همیشه خوشحاله ومیخنده..
کوه انرژیه بوخودا
فدایی داری اجیییییی

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبن..
پستای تلخ نوشتش رو دوس میدارم..
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
اجییییییی اینو بپوش جای من باوشه/
خخخ*

*. ی ارزو واسش :
*
* موفقیت توی کنکور
خوشبختی وعاقبت بخیری
سلامتی
18.ی نصیحت :
**در حدی نیستم که نصیحت کنم 
وووووویییییییییییی
*

----------


## MAHSA

مرسی عزیزم اجیییییییییییی شکلکا بجا بودن خیلی بامزس ایشالا همه موفق بشن ---اجی اسم 94 نیار که بوخدا میکشمت فقط 93اونم اونم پزشکی تهران فهمیدی  :Y (714):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> مرسی عزیزم اجیییییییییییی شکلکا بجا بودن خیلی بامزس ایشالا همه موفق بشن ---اجی اسم 94 نیار که بوخدا میکشمت فقط 93اونم اونم پزشکی تهران فهمیدی


من غلط کنم اسم 94 بیارم
مگه از جونم سیر شدم ووووووویییییییییی

----------


## javadfathi

من نظر رو عوض کردم درمورد یک سوال :

بیشتر با پسرای سایت جوره یا دخترا ؟

میگم دخترا


دلیل :

پرنیا مهدیه پست دادن

هم تشکر کرد هم نظر داد درموردشون

من پست دادم
تشکر کرد

ساحل پست داد

هم تشکر کرد هم پست داد


خب معلومه با دخترا بهتره دیگه:yahoo (4):

----------


## MAHSA

جواد جان مرسی لطف کردی خخخخخخخ خو معلومه که ی دختر با دختر رابطش بهتره تا با ی پسر

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

> ا*ز حلق من مایه میذاری هوم؟؟
> دلت میخواد دوباره دست جمعی حالتو بگیریم ؟؟هوم؟؟خخخخخخخخ*


خو از خودت واسه همه مایه میزاری گفتم حتما از خلقتم مایه میزاری دیه مامان صبورم خخخخخخ
نه جون خودت همون دیشب بسمه دیه....هنو هم اعصابم درست نیومده سرجاشا حواست باشه :Y (521): 

درضمن اونی که گفتی چیو لو بده بین خودمو واجی مهساس :14: (حسودی ازاده اجی خخخخخخخخ)
به عرضتونم برسونم من اون سوسکو نکشتم مامانم زحمتشو کشید :2: 

راسی یادم رفت بگم اجی مهسا رو جهازشم خیلییییییییییییییییی حساسههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه .:yahoo (4):

----------


## mahya2

والا  راستش من ایشونو نمیشناسم....اما آرزو میکنم به همه آرزوهاشون برسن....مخصوصا پزشکی تهران... :Y (454):

----------

